

E-mails show the Government was very involved in "voluntary" 6-strike plan - nextparadigms
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/10/copyright-czar-cozies-up/

======
drats
Policy conducted more or less between industry groups and the csar to the
exclusion of everyone else. That this person is called a czar - from Tsar, and
ultimately Caesar - tells you all you need to know. A life-long bureaucrat and
academic who doesn't seem to have held elected office in her life. Shouldn't
policy concerning knowledge (rather than intellectual "property") be decided
and developed by the people's representatives in conversation with the people?

~~~
william42
Given that unelected judges often seem to have more respect for liberty than
elected Congressmen, I'm not so sure.

